# Topics > Planning Summer RoadTrips >  Roadtrip: San Franciso-Yosemite-gand canyon-las vegas

## simi

Hi :)
I plan a roadtrip from San Franzisco to Las Vegas. And i want to visit yosemte and grand canyon. 
It is possible in 4 days?
How can i do that?

Thanks in advance!! simone

----------


## Mark Sedenquist

Simone,  Welcome to the Great American RoadTrip Forum.  I couldn't tell when you are planning to take this trip -- but I guessed and moved it to the Summer planning thread.

San Francisco to Las Vegas is about 8-10 hours of driving (one day) and depending upon what time of year you are thinking about, you could add one day to see Yosemite.  It requires two full days to drive to the Grand Canyon from Las Vegas and back again. 

Will you be returning to San Francisco?

Mark

----------


## Southwest Dave

Four days makes it possible but without a lot of time to spare and as Mark asked, it's important to know when you are travelling as the popular mountain route over Tioga Pass is subject to seasonal closures.   Having said that the quickest way to do this would be to go around the south of the mountains via Bakersfield.

Option 1 could be done like this.

Day 1] Early start from San Fran to Yosemite Valley and sight see.  Stay in NP lodgings if possible or somehwere just outside the park.  Oakhurst to the south of Yosemite offers good value.

Day 2] A day on the road. Head south on CA99 to Bakersfield then CA58 to I40. Kingman would make a reasonable overnight stop.

Day3] Continue to GC south rim and sight see.  Stay in GC village if Poss or nearby Tusayan.  [Williams and Flagstaff have cheaper options but are further away.]

Day 4] See more of the canyon and make your way to Las Vegas. You could take part of route 66 through Seligman back to Kingman and/or stop at the Hoover Dam.

Option 2. The popular choice, but seasonal.

Day 1]  San Fran to Yosemite Valley.

Day 2] Yosemite Valley to Lone Pine via Tioga Pass.  [Or alternative Stovepipe Wells/Furnace Creek in Death Valley.]

Day 3] Lone Pine/Death Valley to Williams/Tusayan/Grand canyon.

Day 4]  Grand canyon and to Vegas in the afternoon.

----------

